# Pls suggest a full HD monitor under 10k



## blackedition91 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi. My father's CRT died. So, I'll give my current monitor to him and 'll get a new one. I'm looking at one with an HDMI input. Backlighting does not matter as long as image quality and responsiveness are good. I don't want to get Dell ST 2x20L as they have pretty bad opinions and reviews floating around and I personally saw a considerable amount of ghosting in them and washed out colors. Also, I'll get Benq and Samsung ones only if they're new as their warranty policy in India sucks as it begins from "Date of purchase or 3 months from manufacture, whichever is earlier" which totally sucks wherein the companies are literally bashing the customers for helping them push their products sitting on shelves. I thought of extending budget and getting U2312HM but dropped it due to lack of HDMI. So, can anyone please suggest me a monitor which satisfies all the following conditions?
1. Budget of 10k
2. HDMI input
3. Good Responsiveness
4. In case of Benq and Samsung, they should be new due to their poor warranty policy

It really sucks as all the TN panels released in India are crap. The ones with good responsiveness and overall performance and looks like BX2350, XL2370 aren't released at all. If it wasn't for Benq's crap policy, I'd have got E2220HD. Thanks for reading the long post and please help..


----------



## Richy (Feb 22, 2012)

Take a look at LG IPS225v or dell u2211h. both of these are ips models and have hdmi input.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Richy said:


> Take a look at LG IPS225v or dell u2211h. both of these are ips models and have hdmi input.


Under 10k? Has IPS panels got that cheap?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bought a DELL ST2220L 22" yesterday for Rs. 8150/- from Nehru Place.
No, couldn't find this model cheaper anywhere else in Nehru Place and wasn't easily available too.
And DELL over-the-phone were giving it for Rs. 9400/-.


----------



## Richy (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Under 10k? Has IPS panels got that cheap?



I was wondering the same but it's listed as such. don't knmow whether it's av ailable in india


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks. 
@richy U2211H doesn't have HDMI, but where is it available at such a cheap price? I'm not much interested in IPS225V due to the poor response time. The 226V is a different story though.
I'm ready to spend upto 14k for an IPS. Any idea where I can see dell u2312hm or any similar monitor on display as it'd be better to check them before spending so much?


----------



## blackedition91 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get Samsung S22A350H? According to digital versus review, it's a god at gaming and has an HDMI as well.

P.S Apparently, I found it being listed on bitfang.com. Is it a reliable site? Please comment.


----------

